

YC on CNBC - imdane

Tony Wright from RescueTime, a Y-combinator funded company, was interviewed today on The Tech Effect on CNBC.  Have there been any other Y-combinator companies highlighted on TV (not internet)?
======
andreyf
I've noticed loopt in an NYC taxi: [http://www.gpsbusinessnews.com/Loopt-
launches-media-campaign...](http://www.gpsbusinessnews.com/Loopt-launches-
media-campaign-web-and-taxi-TV_a941.html)

Xobni was mentioned on Fox:
[http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual...](http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=56336982)

But Bill Gates' talking about it was probably a much bigger PR win:
[http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual...](http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=56289791)

Reddit gets mentioned a lot also, but I can't find any videos right now.

Those are the only ones I remember off the top of my head.

~~~
noor420
Reddit on CNN:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/8gq69/ok_reddit_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/8gq69/ok_reddit_this_is_twice_now_which_one_of_you/)

------
pg
I think several have, but I can't remember which. I know CO2Stats was on CNN.

